# Target shooting West Michigan



## cloons411 (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it legal to target shoot with a rifle in shotgun hunting zones?


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

cloons411 said:


> Is it legal to target shoot with a rifle in shotgun hunting zones?


 You bet!!!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

doogie mac said:


> You bet!!!




Private property-Can target shoot all you want. 

Shotgun zone--If allowed on State land, can shoot rifle with the exception of Nov 10---30th .


----------



## blahblah (Oct 8, 2008)

Unless of course it is in the newly closed to target shooting Rogue River Extension Game Area in Kent County. Also recreation areas like Bass River Rec Area are open to hunting but closed to target shooting.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

As long as your target isn't a deer, YES!


----------

